# Okaloosa Island Reports?



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Any recent reports for fishing around Destin, I've got one day to fish and I want to make the best out of it


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Black Snapper on the West Jetty is always a good time. Need shrimp or 1-2" live pinners.

Had a couple nibble an entire live cigar minnow too.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

spanish/kings run fairly good in the early morning before it gets to hot and reds and black snapper are usually good at the destin jetty have also seen tarpon being caught at the piers.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Fished about 5 hours, remoras were terrible, missed a big King on a xrap, coulple tarpon were hooked up, 2 sails fish came through, 1 got hooked up, 1 small King hit the deck, and a big Spanish


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

I fished OIP several days in the past couple of weeks. A lot of bobo's are out there I caught several on bubble rigs. Caught some spanish on bubbles also. Blues were there really early about halfway out on the pier caught on bubbles and also gotchas and of course a ton of hard tails. Haven't been there in the past 5 days though. Hope this helps.


----------

